# udev-181 is being unmasked on 2012-03-19

## Xywa

Witam,

Odczytałem dziś tego newsa:

 *Quote:*   

> eselect news read new
> 
> 2012-03-16-udev-181-unmasking
> 
>   Title                     udev-181 unmasking
> ...

 

Co mam konkretnie zrobić, gdy używam /usr na oddzielnej partyji - ma ktoś jakiś mały manual krok-po-kroku?

----------

## SlashBeast

Mozesz uzyc better-initramfs, on zamontuje /usr przed switch_root i powinno dzialac. A nowy openrc jest wymagany, by to potem przemontowac w read-write. 

A to wszystko dlatego, ze nowy udev laduje w /usr, udev startuje przed localmount i jakby nie bylo /usr zamontowanego to by nie wstal.

----------

